# Help-Fisher polycaster wont spin



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey all I’ve got an almost brand (only spread 6 tons) new poly caster that has low/no power to the spinner. Was working great then the spinner got really slow and eventually quit. I tried clearing it and spinning it by hand but the second more material falls on it, it starts to slow down and stops. The controller is throwing a “cp” code when it stops spinning. I checked the connection and tightened all the set screws on spinner shaft and motor. Belt and pulley look to be alright. This was installed by a reputable shop but I need it back ASAP, any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

CP means chute present code. It thinks the shute is open. Clean out the magnet and make sure your tie downs aren't pulling the unit too hard towards the front and putting pressure on the chute.
HTH


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey I appreciate the reply. I took the chute back off and cleaned what I think was the magnet, reassembled. Doing that cleared the cp code but I was still getting very little power to the spinner. Took chute off again and removed motor housing. I ended up having loose connections between the motor and the wiring harness. Pushed them tight and now she’s spinning like a dream again. I will say I’m pretty dissapointed that I had to disassemble this and fix it with less than 2 hours on the unit.


----------



## libertynh (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm having the same CP code but my wiring all looks fine and what I assume to be the magnet is clean. Any additional help?


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

For what it’s worth it wasn’t the loose connections that ended up fixing it, I had to shim up the tensioner on the spinner pulley. It was out of alignment so the spinner belt was slipping with load. Two washers fixed it.


----------



## libertynh (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks. For some reason it just started working. Not thrilled with the quality


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

libertynh said:


> Thanks. For some reason it just started working. Not thrilled with the quality


Me either, though it's been good since those issues a couple of seasons ago. Not that it matters much anymore, straps broke and full sander went for a ride last storm. Thank god it broke free while on site. Now it needs a new hopper for $2500


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I keep getting a CP code, anybody know where the Mag switch is located.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

nsmilligan said:


> I keep getting a CP code, anybody know where the Mag switch is located.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-help.180200/


----------



## libertynh (Dec 27, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-help.180200/


Those are the codes I was seeing. One of my bearings on the shaft was frozen, and then I had issues with the tensioner and belt being misaligned. Make sure everything is even and the shaft bearings are greased well


----------

